# Surrey meet up



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

*A little surrey chi meetup    *


22nd October , Nonsuch park ( entrance near the girls school )
3pm 

See you there :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yay home meet up I barely need to move to get there


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

joey and i will deffo be there with bells on!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i wonder how far that is from me hmmmm


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i just tried finding it on route finder and typed in nonsuch park surry and it came up all trading estate parks oh


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

it's in ewell in surrey


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it says avaitor buisness park or another in croydon anyone know te postcode im sure its not that far il have to check but if its not is there room for another lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

u gonna drive? do u know sutton or epsom


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i will be driving iv heard of them places im just really c**p with a map lol thats why i just go to route finder its so easy but sometimes theplaces dont always come up


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nonsuch park hahahahahahahaha there cant be a park there i bet there fooling us all lol hahahahaha 


nah only joking!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.epsom-ewell.gov.uk/epsom/tourism.nsf/pages/nonsuch.htm

that might help


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

have just e mailed the contact us bit on that site to see if they can mail me the post code thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I live at the top of the park and mine is KT17 2RJ


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay found it , says it is only 40 mins away so is there room for a small one lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

the more the merrier


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

okidokiy thankyou


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool , so Jake & Ruby will be there too  

Vicki , it's about 15 mins away from the Krispy Kreame doughnuts drive through lol :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh wooooo hooooo yay im so pigging out that day this so is gonna make me put so much weight on lol
yeah jake and ruby will be there im not sure if the girls will be out by then i know honey will but if pandora hasnt finished her vaccinations i will prob let honey stay at home with her


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im coming  :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

hmmm shall I bring refreshments considering I live like nextdoor to the park 

SM3 8AB for anyone driving thats the post code for Nonsuch high school (ugh *shivers* yep I went there) it might be easier for parking considering we're meeting near the back entrance to the school in the park there is a carpark opposite  if anyone wants any directions from the school front gate I'll draw a map. The other postcode I put up is my house which is the other side of the park if anyone is coming by train I'll meet u at Ewell East Station and we can all walk over  We're all meeting at the cheam end of the park  I live at the Ewell end before anyone gets confused but it's a short walk over.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Nonsuch high school


My mum went to that school :wink: so im hoping she will be able to drive us straight there without directions


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay woooo hoooo this is sounding better and better im liking the surrey meet il go have a look for postcode on route finder


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay it only takes me 43 mins wooo hoooo does anyone need me to bring anything?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

there is a cafe in the middle of the park


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats if i make it there sara said there is krisy kreme not far lol me and the chis will stock up he he he


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> thats if i make it there sara said there is krisy kreme not far lol me and the chis will stock up he he he



Ok I'll bring a box of Krispy Kreme doughnuts  

So Glad you are coming Jayne


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol he he he ok il admit it my name is vicki and im a doughnut addict lol i was so wanting a doughnut for the past week i got up super early the other day and drove to gregs the bakers andbrought 4!!!! ok i only eat 3 lol im soooo bad 

jayne its great that your coming super surrey meet lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well if this all goes well we could make it a regular surrey meetup if it's easier for people to get to than london.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> well if this all goes well we could make it a regular surrey meetup if it's easier for people to get to than london.


Now thats a fantastic idea


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

cant come- no idea how to get there


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> cant come- no idea how to get there


If you go to Victoria station and catch a train down to Ewell East Station I could meet u there


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > cant come- no idea how to get there
> ...


IM GOING!  Yeh I think I could defo come with romeo then, a day out. Thanks Sarah- I didnt wanna miss this. :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats fantastic Stef  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay stef surrey meet is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm seriously excited about this meet up : I can't 
wait to meet everyone  and see Joey again , she is a total 
princess , she is just perfect , always stays with her mum in 
the park when she is off a lead not like my bad boy  Fizzy 
he just looks at me , kinda laughs and runs lol ( so it's an extending 
lead for him )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol sounds like my tyke he runs for the hills when he is off lol we hae a bike track at the park near where i live and its all over grown and i can never find him lol mine all stay on leads now lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I think my Fizzy may win the prize for ' dog who can bark the most '   :lol: :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm gonna scout around and see if I can find a quieter area around the park cos I'm actually more worried about kids and bikes than other dogs hmmmm but it should all go great theres enough of us there to tell any people to not touch the dogs. BTW there arent many Chi's around here so be prepared for people to stare cos they looked at Nemo a lot then again imagine the tiny boy running after me around the park when I think back it was kinda funny.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just hope jacob doesnt go into one of his funny moods lol he is either a really happy little lad or gets the ump and goes all over protective of ruby lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

is this gonna replace the nov 19th meetup? Just wondering- is everyone going here now? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well if surry is easy for everyone to get to why not have chi in the park there november 19th
it will only take me 45 mins to get there and stef you said you can get there and
sara and sarah are only ten mins away 
jodie would surrey be ok for you and anyone else who is coming


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think zoe imafiry and james who are bringing 6 chis- prefered surrey.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well i think you should all come to Essex


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Well i think you should all come to Essex


awww surrey isnt that far from Essex


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You 'CAN' come down here then,


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> You 'CAN' come down here then,


\

oh come on Donna everyone would love to meet your girls


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

wait a mo i'll just check travel times, think its going to be something like 5 hours though


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

ok have checked its 4 hours 44 mins :shock: 

and it looks like i have to go through london :?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

it'll involve the victoria line probably so the tube, where you traveling from Jodie


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

ilkley in west yorkshire by car


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sounds like the dreaded M25


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

is there any dog friendly accomodation?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd love to come. If anyone is getting the train from London we could meet at the station before hand and travel there together as I havent a clue where I'm going!!! Stef?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

yea i really dont want to go on the m25, cant we make it just above london?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

moving it isn't really possible  originally this was a 3 people meet up at my local park and anyone who wanted to come along was welcome to join in.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Another thing to think about it the weather ? what if it rains ? 

I would love to have had everyone come to my place but 
my Fizzy really doesn't like other ' unknown ' dogs in his house 
now , he seems to have become all territorial since I've got Kirby 
( he does love his little brother  ) 


The M25 isn't that bad  I went on it to get my Kirby , 2 1/2 hours on it each way ...  ( I understand why people hate it though :roll: :roll: , I think it is something you really need to be used to :shock: )


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

sorry didnt meen change surry meetup i meant chi in the park


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I know what you mean  it's all getting rather confusing :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

soooooo confusing :tweety:


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Is the Birmingham chi-in-the-park still going ahead? I would really like to come if it is?!  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I'd love to come. If anyone is getting the train from London we could meet at the station before hand and travel there together as I havent a clue where I'm going!!! Stef?


Yes romeo has his partner on the train- Ill meet you at euston on the day and then Sarah will meet us at the other end and help us from there. :wave: :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Great, I can't wait!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what time is the surrey meet going to be i mite bring tyke hmmmm wonder if he will like it and if the others can bear to let him go out with out them for a bit lol patch loves him to bits


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

The meet up is at 3pm  my parents said if it gets wet and people wanna bring their chis over we can use the lounge and conservatory and they can run around in there for a while .


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

okidoky looking forward to it


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

awwww we cant wait...joey and i are excited....

wait....

is it epson station we meeting at and walking to the park?


joey is waiting to see her fizzy dave!



oh oh oh......i dont think you guys should stop the birmingham meetup... cause the surrey meetup and birmingham are on different days...so have both!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Well i think you should all come to Essex


what part of essex?....

im always in essex as of lately...but i never took joey...i dont think i would either....as last time i went to a park in essex with my mates....and we got acorns thrown at us from the chavs.... :twisted:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> is it epson station we meeting at and walking to the park?


Nope Ewell East Station it's the stop before Epsom, it is a bit of a walk over to the meeting area but if we carry the dogs it should be ok  If everyone gets to the station around 2.30 we should be over at the school in time


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds good. I'm looking forward to meeting you and your babies and so is Ivy. I hope she'll be a good girl!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> so is Ivy. I hope she'll be a good girl!!



lol I hope my lads will be good too  ( that's if Kirby is ever brave enough to stand on the floor ! at the moment if I put him on the floor he shakes so much  )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> joey is waiting to see her fizzy dave!



Every morning when Fizzy wakes up he asks me " is today the day we get to see Joey again ?? " bless him , he really can't wait :wink:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

joey told me i have to buy her something cute to wear so she could look good for her fizzy!

i myself can't wait for this meetup....i cant believe how many chis are coming....this is going to be great....we should of thought of it earlier.... who would of think that surrey would be a hot spot!

:blob7:


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Can I come without a Chi???*

Hello! :wave: 

I've just joined this group as I'm thinking of getting another dog after mine died in March 2005 (he was almost 16, a Shih Tzu called “Pippin” ) and would really love to get a Chi, but don't know a lot about the breed, or anyone who has one! 

Would I still be allowed to come to the meet up on the 22nd October in Surrey if I don't have a dog with me? :dontknow: I just thought it would be a nice way of getting to know other dog lovers and also, finding out more about whether this breed would be suitable for me?

I also posted this on the “Meet Up’s” board as I intended going to the Hyde Park meeting on the 16th, but can’t make that now (also, this one is closer for me, so that’s cool! :wink: )

Please let me know if I can still attend minus a Chi and hope to see you there!  

Best wishes (and what gorgeous dogs you all have!!!!  ),

Donna x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just see a write up in the paper about people stealing chis though so think we should be careful :? 

is everyone coming with people i am gaurding my chis with my life lol

lol i cant even spell guard lol  

il bring a few body guards he he he


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What paper is it in, can you scan it for us?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it was in the dog paper from last week they were saying that the top rated dog people are after at the mo is a chi i havent got a scanner il see if my b/friend can get his brother to scan it for me
just think we should all make sure we go with some1 as it is worrying


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Can I come without a Chi???*



Donna81 said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I've just joined this group as I'm thinking of getting another dog after mine died in March 2005 (he was almost 16, a Shih Tzu called “Pippin” ) and would really love to get a Chi, but don't know a lot about the breed, or anyone who has one!
> 
> ...


hiya donna totally missed your post sorry aww you had a shih tzu they are lovely im sure you will be welcome at the meet keep posting so everyone can get to know you
when are you thinking of getting a chi and what type long or smooth
welcome to the forum i see your post on themeet up site as well hope you get a chi soon so we can see pics lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

interesting vicki- its not dog world was it? 

Donna welcome- what sort of chi you looking for. Im sure everyone will welcome you here and to the meetup! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> interesting vicki- its not dog world was it?
> 
> Donna welcome- what sort of chi you looking for. Im sure everyone will welcome you here and to the meetup! :wave:


lol its in either dog world or our dogs il have a look tommorrow iget both papers every week to check my jacobs sucess lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stef are you stil going to the meet on sunday so hope i can make it


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome Donna  

No worries 'our' chi's will be safe  my B/friend will be with us and he is chi mad too  & won't let anyone touch them ( + my mum may come and NO one messes with her  ) 

Also there will be lots of us , safety in numbers


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so what time is everyone getting there for i know i will prob be super early lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> so what time is everyone getting there for i know i will prob be super early lol


are we on about 16th hyde park london chi meet?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

no lol am i confusing you hehe he im on about the surrey one now opps lol


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome, what a lovely group! :wave: 

I think I'd quite like a long haired Chi, possibly white, but not decided yet...........I think they’re all beautiful! :lol: 

Yeah, my Shih Tzu was adorable, I miss him so much  , but he had a wonderful 16 years with us, so at least he lived a full life. I don’t want to get another Shih Tzu though; it would remind me too much of Pippin, so that’s why I want to go for another breed and I think Chi’s are lovely!

Well, I hope to see some of you on the 22nd and find out more about this gorgeous breed! :wink: 

Thanks again,

Donna xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww welcome again donna :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya donna welcome


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks! :wave: Nice to meet you all! (I just checked out your website chihuahua-lady..... gorgeous!!!!!!)

Donna x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou iv gotta update it quite a bit


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok everyone can I have a definate list of everyone who is coming to the surrey meetup, and anyone who is coming via train say you are cos I need to know who I have to meet at the station and dont want to leave anyone standing there cos I didnt know they were coming


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

me


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

*im comming*      
I have decided im going to come to the surrey meet. 
My little bro (12) is on school holiday so we are going to come down and stay down for a couple of days, prob sat night sun night and mon night and go home tuesday.
i found a travel lodge in surrey and they accept dogs you just have to pay £10 per dog per stay so its ok on that front.
how far away from the cool london shops is surrey? we may go into london shopping on the monday
im sooooooooo excited


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

im bringing pepi and possibly mini, may not bring mini though cos casper will play up on his own at home without mini so prob just bring pepi.
should i bring my togs4dogs stock????????????
i can guess the answer


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay im defo coming but il be driving up wont take me long at all bout 35 mins il be defo bringing jacob and ruby and hopefully tyke


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

35 mins lucky you, its going to take me about 5 hours :? 
ah well it will be worth it, pepi has lost alot of weight since hunny died  , im hoping some new chi mates will perk him up a little 
he just isnt his usuall self.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

5 hours :shock: il have to be driving that distance next year for shows!!!

awww poor pepi seeing some more chis should perk him up them awww
have you not got another pup yet jodie


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

no, i want one but i think i will wait a while as we are starting to set up the shop soon and am going to be really busy, think i'll wait till after christmas, look around the shelters and get myself one of the poor babys dumped there after the novalties worn off  
by the way we have decided on a name for the shop, i wanted hunny b's mum wanted pet stop so we agreed on 'The Hunny Pot'
what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

ooooooooo i cant wait, ive never been to a meet up, 
im usually really really shy around people i dont know so be warned.
im getting better though so i may not be so bad.
:? :? :? 
im not usually shy when i have my dogs actually, dunno why


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol tell me about it im normally shy but the chis defo help lol thats why i love showing as wel i actully talk to people he he he lol


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me & Charlie IN!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay awww i must say charlie looks so pretty he looks teeny as well i bet you are one very proud mum


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yay awww i must say charlie looks so pretty he looks teeny as well i bet you are one very proud mum


 I sure am! and yep he's tiny, I call him my little mouse... very brave though he's already met a good few bigger dogs and doesn't seem the least bit scared! Can't wait to meet everyone else and their Pups.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

right ive booked it, they have special offers on so its not going to cost as much as i thought it would.
i had to book 2 different ones though for different days cos it saved alot of money.
on saturday night were staying at 
Chessington Tolworth Travelodge
on sunday and monday night were staying at
London Battersea travelodge

but faffy but i dont mind, they allow dogs.

its costing me £92 for the hotel pluss £20 for letting dog stay. 
then i dont know what petrol will be
pluss i have to go shopping for some of those great dog clothes you lot keep talking about


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thats fab you so have to do a london trip tothe shops lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

how far is surrey from the main london shops?
will i be able to take pepi in them?
anyone else wana go shopping?


----------



## Donna81 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes!  My mum and I will come if we are allowed without a Chi, that is?!!

Donna x


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> how far is surrey from the main london shops?
> will i be able to take pepi in them?
> anyone else wana go shopping?


 Not far... if you get a train it's about 15/20 mins from Tollworth but 5/10 from Battersea, you can probably take Pepi in most shops if he's in a bag, but probably not on a lead.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

just a thought i had, will i be affected by the car charge thingys in london? 
sorry cant remeber what its called


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> just a thought i had, will i be affected by the car charge thingys in london?
> sorry cant remeber what its called


 Not on a weekend. visit http://www.cclondon.com/ for full details but it only applies to central london and only during the day. x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yes if you go weekend you dont get charged or after a certain time in the evening


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

so if i dont go into london in my car i'll be ok?
im not going to go into central london in my car anyway, i dont want to get lost  
Im going to get the train/tube into london on monday i think just hope i dont get lost on that.
i have been to london a couple of times before but always with someone else.
this time it will just be me and my 12 year old bro :? 
has everything calmed down on the tubes and stuff now?
Anything i should take into consideration?
are dogs alowed on the tube?
you can prob guess im not used to this.
im from yorkshire, in the middle of nowhere, if you stand at a bus stop for a hour here a bus wont pass you. :lol: very isolated.

Im going to bring my camera and camcorder. 
I want to get loads of cool pics of pepi at attractions.
hm maybe with a different togs4dogs top on to put on my website.
this is going to be so much fun
i cant wait


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

as far as i know trains etc are fine

jodie you know the drees i got off of you in pink for ruby do you have it in the white size 2?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

no sorry, there has been alot of demand for that dress, i have sold out in size 2 and 3. i think it is because it doesnt cover their arms and looks so dainty. i love it
im ordering some more of them and more clothes in size 2 and 3 so should have more soonish, defo by christmas


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok will you let me know when you get them wanna get some christmas prezzys as soon as pandora is home

so i better do some more saving lol gonna be needing 5 dresses and two boys tops lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> are starting to set up the shop soon and am going to be really busy,


Jodie , I sent you a email a while back re A Business plan , did you get it ???  


Looking forward to Saturday


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

me to gonna be good fun


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

no i dont think i did, cant remember one :? :? :? 

doesnt matter now though dont need one my mum si funding the petshop so no need for a loan


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Tha'ts cool  all is said in the email was if you need any info re shop etc  phone me  

Re the name of the shop , I love the names with Honey in  but 
the one thing I will say is it's a good idea to write Pet Shop on the front 
of the shop ( we have it on our blinds ) as believe it or not people 
will often not know what kinda shop you are even if it looks really obvious to us :lol: :? LOADS of luck with the shop , I'm sure you will do great


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

yea its going to be The Hunny Pot
and then in smaller writing below it is going to say pet and garden supplies cos we are going to sell some garden supplies


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i think thats just perfect- hunny grows with the bees in the garden and hunny was your little chi. Its perfect- i wouldnt change that name, and the descriptive writing underneath of what you sell would be great- for sara's reasons.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's perfect  & you will do great  

We are called ' woofs a daisy' because when we first opened 16 years ago :shock: we used to sell flowers too


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

he he he thats a brill name woofs a daisy fab!
what made you stop selling flowers

sara you dont happen to sell greenies by any chance do you????


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

my goodness guys ive just realised that the surrey meet up is like SATURDAY. I so wanna come its so unfair. Hmmmmmm :? maybe i can come up with a plan hehehehehehe!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah you so have to come i wanna meet your chis they all look fab


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> sara you dont happen to sell greenies by any chance do you????


 pop in and see me at work some time  I do sell a product by nylabone that is the same as a greenie ( but for the life of me can't remember the name lol :lol: ) 

Thanks re our name it took a lot of thinking to come up with the name and a lot of arguements lol  

YEAH Zoe , come up with a plan  lets hope the weather sat is as good as the weather has been here in Surry for the past few days


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i will have to pop by your shop sometime and have a look maybe in the next couple of weeks  
are dogs allowed i may bring jacob with me


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i will have to pop by your shop sometime and have a look maybe in the next couple of weeks
> are dogs allowed i may bring jacob with me


That's fantastic     OH YEAH DOGS are more than welcome   , i'll look forward to that loads ( let me know before you come so i can make sure i'm there   ) and we can have a coffee 8)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i am so looking forward to saturday  


My mum thinks non such park has a few entrances?? which one are we meeting at ?? Anyone!!  :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Jayne :wave: looking forward to saturday loads  
I can't get out of work till 3pm , but I will be there by half past   
( I'll be the one with the mad barking fizzy dog :lol: :lol: )

The original idea was , Nonsuch park ( entrance near the girls school ) 

see you there :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll also have the little cute black & white Kirby dog who won't seem to walk on a lead :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

i should be there spot on 3 or early prob, with little pepi


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok thanks sara will see you there  :wave: at the entrance by the girls school. If i have probs make sure you take ur mobile with you!! :lol: 

Where should we park?? :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Janye I always have my mobile on  day & night so no worries there  
There is a car park just inside the entrance gates


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

ok cool thanks mate , can you tell i am a huge worry guts!!!  :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

No worries Jayne , and for anyone who is shy , please don't worry either ok , it's gonna be fun


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sara, you are the bestest!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

anyone think of any plans of how i can get to surrey hey hey hey ? I wouldnt be able to bring bella she is in season at the mo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

should i bring my togs4dogs stock?
if i do how will i show you it?
sell it from the back of my car?
dell boy style :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
'ere av a peeksy in ma moter, see anyfink ya like?'
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> 'ere av a peeksy in ma moter, see anyfink ya like?'



:lol: :lol: :laughing3: :laughing3: 

:director: Roll up, roll up!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

THE HONEY POT








Good luck with that jodie!!!
Bring your stock yes- everything looks better close up.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Bring your stock yes- everything looks better close up.


Yeah Jodie I agree  hope you have a big car :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for that steff.
yea i do have a big car, pergeot 307 estate .
i'll be driving bro in fron passenger with pepi and boot and back seet covered in bags and boxs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
do you know if dogs are aloud on the tube?
going into london on monday and dont want to leave pepi behind.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodie , as far as I know you can take dogs on the tubes  
( I used to take my Jack Russell to london all the time ) 
other than that most buss drivers are fine with letting little dogs on their buss's  looking forward to meeting you  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah they are allowed i think


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

looking forward to meeting you all too, 
it should be great fun.
any news on how good birmingham meet is looking?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

not sure how birmingham meet is going not sure if i will be going birmingham yet


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am counting down the days til saturday  :wave:  sooooo excited :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: 

anyone know what the weather is gonna be like?? :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm yes im having doubts weather i can get to birmingham now- money wise and that :?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jayne said:


> anyone know what the weather is gonna be like?? :wave:


looks like rain  but you never know it may be great like last sat  

( it's pouring her at the moment !! )


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

it said on weather this morning that it is going to rain till friday but should clear up on saturday so hopefully it will be clear by 3


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Just want to warn you, Pepi has 2 moods and obviousley i dont know which one he will decide to be in on saturday.
He has a lovely mood where he is everyones friend and then he has a moody mood where he doesnt want anyone but me to touch him :? 
Im hopeing he will be in a good mood cos he will love all the other tiny dogs. Fingers crossed.
Treats usually work to bring him around, except only tiny ones that he can eat really quickly else he takes them and hides with them to make sure nobody wants to knick it.
He is silly like that, i dont see why he doesnt just eat it then nobody can knick it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pepi is such a drama queen


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol sounds like mine they like the teeny treats so they can run off and eat it quick lol  
hopefully the weather will be great


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

yea but pepi doesnt eat it. If i give him something he really really likes he will eat it straight away so he can have another but if it is something even slightly big he will sit in his bed or hide somewhere with it and just protect it all day. 
If i give him a Biscuit he will sit in his bed with it and sit there all day (why not just eat it :? ) If casper or mini go near him he runs out of his bed and scares them off.
If i ever dared to put my hand in his bed when he is protecting a treat i would dread to see the state of it when i pulled it back out :lol: :lol: :lol: 

he he he, he doesnt really bite but he makes one hell of a racket, think its to scare you off.

yesterday he was out the front of the new house with me and this little girl ran straight up to him and said oh he is so nice, so i said yea he is but i wouldnt touch him if i was you.
so she said ok and ducked down and stuck her hand towards him.
pepi gave her the scare of her life :lol: :lol: :lol: 
he ran at her hand growling and he sounded like he was going to bite her, he wasnt going to cos he does it to everyone he isnt sure of and he never bites just scares them off. and it defo worked she ran off so fast :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the food thing sounds like tyke if i give the others a big bone he has to have one two and he will just lay in his bed and protect it then if patch or rio or anyone goes near it he will freak at them lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

errr I have to say while we are on the subject of 'warnings' lol  
My fizzy loves the sound of his own voice when he see's other dogs :shock: but he means no harm really he just kinda thinks he is ' da man '  8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i think all chis do dont they he he he!
you will defo hear mine coming lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol romeo needs to warm up his vocals first- he may bark later in the day :wink: he'll be on his best behavoir in front of ivy.
As for food- he'll share lol but he eats so much no chis get a chance (poor stitch and lilo)
he eats like he'll never eat again :roll:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol  I don't think anyone will hear from my ' Kirby  ' at home he is really loud :lol: but outside he won't even walk on the floor  
( ok he DID walk on the pavement this morning BUT it was not a walk it was a run :shock: :shock: Poor fizzy was like ' err are we running then ' :shock:  )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

we are gonna have to have another surrey meet up after this coz it seems like its a good place for every one to meet and my pandora can meet lil kirby i think she is gonna loveeeeee him lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well if this all goes well and people want a regular surrey meetup we can always do this once a month or something


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i reckon that would be a great idea then have like a huge one twice a year or something where people from all over can come lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well if people find it easier than london then why not move it  Plus the air around here is nicer than hyde park lol and less crowded


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah know what you mean it must be hard for everyone to get into london i know its not far from me really bout 20 min drive its just the parking is so bad there


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont mind it just hate having Stitch on the underground and the london parks are so busy and after he's played with his little friends he's knackered and carrying him thru rush hour with him asleep isnt easy.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i know they get tired so quick bless them thats the easy thing with a car they can just get into bed and go sleep all way home but some where like surrey i bet the parking is great but london is so full all the time


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Well if this all goes well and people want a regular surrey meetup we can always do this once a month or something


Sounds good to me  8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> and my pandora can meet lil kirby i think she is gonna loveeeeee him lol


I just showed Kirby a photo of Pandora and in typical 'boy' style he said' errrr no not a girl :shock:  lol ' 
I'm sure he will love her really


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lmao oh panda pop will be all sad im sure she will strut her stuff in front of him so he wont have any choice but to love her lol he he he


----------

